# Chalk Creek > Whitney Resovoir



## JettAce (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi all, just got my first elk tag, antlerless Chalk Creek. I've been reading and it looks like most of this area is private land. :sad:

Anyone know of good areas for cow elk in chalk creek? So far I have found that the south east corner, by Whitney resovoir should be safe to hunt(public land). Is that true?

Thanks!

Boundary map
http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=69

Here is a platmap
http://platmap.trustlands.utah.gov/

Another
http://utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/Viewer/index.html?appid=2e346210e2074049a46afa35b2359063

It looks like I have the area of Moffit Peak, Gold hill and Mount Marsell, and Whitney resovoir.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Tons of people very very few elk. I would look into the east canyon area I usually see cows running around that area. On public ground. That tag is a gimmick imo all the elk hold up on private ground near chalk creek unless you know landowners its a very low success hunt. If you are dead set on whitney over by the reservoir on the private property line you might catch a few crossing good luck


----------



## JettAce (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks!

Yeah I wish I would have done my research before hand and then I wouldn't have chose this area. I'm not set on the whitney area, it just looks like that is my only option inside the Chalk Creek boundary? The rest of it is all private land from what I can tell. 

Is there any way to return my tag and get a different one?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes you can turn it back. However you won't get your money back and you will be buying a tag for a undersubscribed unit for probably the same reason chalk creek is so it might not be worth it IMO


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

There's a bunch of CWMUs surrounding you there. There are elk there, but they get pushed onto Two Bear, Weber / Florence, East Fork / Chalk Creek, and State Corner. 

Whitney gets tons of traffic all throughout the summer, and then hunting season is something to behold there with all the road access.

What are the dates of your hunt?


----------



## JettAce (Jul 2, 2015)

Dates are Nov 7 - Jan 31


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I spoke to the Chalk Creek CWMU operator 4-5 years back and he said their hunt was a migration hunt. That said, pray for snow. If there isn't sufficient, the elk will stay high and won't congregate as much on the winter grounds during the hunt. Good luck with the private land issues. They are significant, but if you do your homework, lady luck might shine on you yet.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

My suggestion would be to stop by and ask some of the ranchers/private land owners if you can hunt on their property. My brother in law hunts deer in the chalk creek area and he went up and asked two of the land owners if he could hunt on their property and they were more than happy to let him on their land for both deer and elk. I have met a few of the owners and their very nice and willing to let you use their land as long as your respectful. My brother in law has built a great relationship with them and even helps them out with various chores around the property to give back for letting him hunt on their land. Not a lot of public land on the unit but if your willing to ask you may get access to some great private land. It's worth a try.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

With those season dates, it is highly probable that the elk will be out of the Whitney area completely.


----------

